
Trump administration aims to roll back rule on coal ash disposal - belltaco
https://www.npr.org/2019/11/04/776174139/trump-administration-proposes-relaxing-rules-on-waste-from-coal-plants
======
bradknowles
Yeah, it needs to all be delivered exclusively to Mar-a-lago, so that they can
kick everyone’s ash.

------
masonic
Counterintuitively, the rule was in effect during more of the Trump
administration than the Obama administration.

